# 5th wire solution



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've made these wire harnesses up in the past, and seeing we have some new members who may not have seen them, I'm offering them again. These 5th wire "adapters" make it easy to separate and re-couple 5th wire engines such as the Northerns and some Hudsons, also K-5's, any engine with the 5th wire option..You simply un-solder the 5th wire from the female jack panel, and from the upper fingers, and replace with this single wire harness. You drill a hole the size of a #50 drill where the 5th wire was soldered to on the female jack panel, and plug it in. Simple to separate and re-assemble for repairs, etc. If you deem the hole is too big, simply re-solder over the hole and drill the next size smaller. Each wire is approx 8" long, which is plenty, and each harness is tested for continuity.The beauty of it is you can return the engine to original at any time, simply remove the wire and replace with the original, hoping you kept it....$5 bucks, free shipping.....Your choice silver or gold.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Those are a good idea flyernut. I have a northern with the 5th wire and I put a quick disconnect plug inline on the 5th wire. It works but the plug is a little big and you can see it. Your wire would be much better. I will get 3 or 4 of them in the near future. Running out of money and need to save up some first. I hate that connected 5th wire. Makes it hard to work on the engine. Train fund is out at the moment.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Those are a good idea flyernut. I have a northern with the 5th wire and I put a quick disconnect plug inline on the 5th wire. It works but the plug is a little big and you can see it. Your wire would be much better. I will get 3 or 4 of them in the near future. Running out of money and need to save up some first. I hate that connected 5th wire. Makes it hard to work on the engine. Train fund is out at the moment.


Every engine I repair, with the customers ok, I replace with my harness, and return the original wire to them. I have a friend in CT who has 3 Northerns to send for repairs, and I plan on replacing everyone of them with my harness, I've already done so on some of his other engines.. I know there's options out there, mine is clean and simple, I do like your plug though.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)




----------

